# (Question) Display quality?



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Can anyone speak as to how the Back-lit IPS display of the Nexus 7 compares to the Super AMOLED Plus display on the Samsung 7.7 Galaxy Tab? I'm toying with the idea of selling my 8.9 and getting one of these bad boys, but I'm not sure which way to go... any input would be appreciated!


----------



## chengww (Jun 29, 2012)

In terms of display quality, in the field of screen of tablets or phones or desktop monitors, there is nothing better than a back-let LCD. IPS has much better view angles or any current display tech, there is no comparison. Please see the wiki page of IPS to get a good idea of what I am talking about. The 400 nits are also very important to get that black and white contrast just right. The IPS screen will like be on par with the best phones available like the LG 4X HD. Super AMOLED is not a display tech that was meant to destroy IPS in-terms of image quality, but it is all about the battery life. Generally, LED is superior to LCD in battery life, and LCD is better than LED in image quality. Please see comparison of the HTC One X vs Galaxy S3 (LCD vs. LED). Most reviewers agree that LCD is just better looking, and more natural.

In conclusion, if the Nexus 7 can get 8 hours of play time on one charge, then I am going with LCD. The images are just better.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I read the IPS display on the 7 is laminated lime the one x so its a good preview of what you'll be getting.
The One X SLCD2 is my favorite mobile display and if its on par with it then I'll be more than happy.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, thanks for such detailed responses... I had done some research and seen some of the information that u guys presented, but nothing I found was so specific to the comparison I was trying to obtain. Thanks again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

chengww said:


> In terms of display quality, in the field of screen of tablets or phones or desktop monitors, there is nothing better than a back-let LCD. IPS has much better view angles or any current display tech, there is no comparison. Please see the wiki page of IPS to get a good idea of what I am talking about. The 400 nits are also very important to get that black and white contrast just right. The IPS screen will like be on par with the best phones available like the LG 4X HD. Super AMOLED is not a display tech that was meant to destroy IPS in-terms of image quality, but it is all about the battery life. Generally, LED is superior to LCD in battery life, and LCD is better than LED in image quality. Please see comparison of the HTC One X vs Galaxy S3 (LCD vs. LED). Most reviewers agree that LCD is just better looking, and more natural.
> 
> In conclusion, if the Nexus 7 can get 8 hours of play time on one charge, then I am going with LCD. The images are just better.


led are lcds and are better than simple lcds as well. better viewing angles, better contrast ratio and less energy used. also the G s3 doesnt use LED, its super amoled, more saturated colors and deeper blacks. but not as bright/natural as led/lcds.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

theMichael said:


> led are lcds and are better than simple lcds as well. better viewing angles, better contrast ratio and less energy used. also the G s3 doesnt use LED, its super amoled, more saturated colors and deeper blacks. but not as bright/natural as led/lcds.


I believe by LED he meant AMOLED, which of course uses organic LEDs for each subpixel. All of the LCD screen used by mobile devices are LED backlit, as apposed to an LCD TV or monitor that uses florescent lighting.


----------

